# Finally - Torrox Is The Place



## marthassos (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

We are due to visit Murcia from 27th October for 2 weeks. The plan is to find a long term rental for us all to stay within 2 weeks of arriving. Problem being is that I have found lots of property that I would like to rent, but it's far to early to start making arrangements now hwell:

Our chosen place is either Torrox Countryside or Torrox Costa - Either of these places are fine.

I will be registering as autonomo when I arrive, along with everything else. 

I understand that there is an excellent Spanish school for my daughter and my son will be (hopefully) attending Almunecar International School.

I was wondering if there were many expats living in or around Torrox i.e. are there any meetups/clubs etc etc that myself and my other half could join.

Any advise would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Martha x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

marthassos said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We are due to visit Murcia from 27th October for 2 weeks. The plan is to find a long term rental for us all to stay within 2 weeks of arriving. Problem being is that I have found lots of property that I would like to rent, but it's far to early to start making arrangements now hwell:
> 
> ...


Theres a British Legion group who are very active in Torrox, lots of live music/open mike venues and lots of expats. 

Jo xxx


----------



## marthassos (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks Jo, much appreciated. I'm 43 and my other half is 34 (my toy boy). I'm young for my age and he's old for his, so we are a good match lol, we we are hoping to meet some people in the same age bracket.

Out kids are 9 and 14 also.

We'll look up the British Legion 

Thanks,
Martha xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

marthassos said:


> Thanks Jo, much appreciated. I'm 43 and my other half is 34 (my toy boy). I'm young for my age and he's old for his, so we are a good match lol, we we are hoping to meet some people in the same age bracket.
> 
> Out kids are 9 and 14 also.
> 
> ...



Ah a cougar lol!!!!! The British Legion isnt as "stuffy" as it sounds, a friend of mine runs it - they do bingo nights, quiz nights, they mainly use a hotel/bar called Harlekin Harlekin Bar, Torrox Costa - Harlekin Bar, Torrox Traveller Reviews - TripAdvisor. 

Unfortunately a lot of the places where expats tend to hang out have closed and I'm not too sure if they've been replaced. We go to Nerja in the winter because my husband is a musician and likes the music scene, but we venture into Torrox quite often. 

Jo xxx


----------



## marthassos (Jan 13, 2014)

lol, yes a cougar indeed  Grrrrr

Will take a look at the Harlekin Bar. Nerja isn't too far (I don't think). We both love our music too to it may be good to get to other places also to meet peeps.

Martha xx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There are plenty of places with live music, especially this time of the year. Tourism is increasing in Nerja and Torrox Costa which is great news for the local businesses. Our son (4 years old) attends Colina del Sol which we think is an excellent school in Torrox. Happy to meet up when you arrive here and chat about our experiences etc. Pm me if interested and I'll let you have our 'phone number...


----------



## marthassos (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks Thrax, that would be appreciated.

We are hoping to rent a friends holiday villa just outside Murcia from 27th October for 2 weeks. During that time, I'm going to be looking into schools (Colina del Sol has been recommended a few times) for my daughter (9 yrs old) and also Almunecar for my son (14 yrs old).

I'm eagerly looking at long term rental villa's but have discovered that I am a bit early as everyone wants me to view now and I just can't. But I have seen some lovely rentals that would suit our needs perfectly. I am trying to train myself not to look lol.

It would be great to meet up when we arrive and that would be very much appreciated.

Thanks,
Martha


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We were told, after we had enrolled our son there, that Colina del Sol is one of the top schools in Andalucía and so far we haven't found anything to dispute that. Our son started when he was 3 years old and has finished his first year fluent in English (obviously) and very good with Spanish and also has some German as well. At the end of his year we were given all the work he had done during the final term (we had received similar at the end of his first terms) plus a DVD with photographs of everything he had been doing all year including all the school trips of which there were no fewer than 12. Plus all the shows he had been involved in, not all of which we had seen. It is absolutely wonderful to have as a collection of memories but it also made up for the fact that each day after school we would ask him what did you do today and he would always say 'I don't remember' or 'nothing' or 'painting'. Nothing else. But now we know what he had been doing and it is fantastic. T

here is a regular bus service from Torrox bus station to Almuñeca International school and returns around 5.45 pm. You need to get your daughter immersed in Spanish as soon as possible (if you haven't already) as they don't speak any English at Colina. There are several English kids in her year I believe but she needs as much Spanish as she can get before starting. 9 years old, however, is not too old to get Spanish fixed, so shouldn't be a problem. Give me a PM before you set sail and I'll give you my phone numbers so we can meet up.


----------



## laitue (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi! We are about to embark on a similar experience as you. Could you tell me up to what age the Colinas del Sol school goes to? Has your son attended Almuñecar in the end and what is your opinion? We have an 11 and a 13 year old kids... Thanks


----------

